# need help to identify



## SKrubinski (Mar 25, 2011)

i got this fish a couple of weeks ago and can't remember what the fish store owner called it. i really like this guy so far, he seems to have responded to the blue and black rocks in the tank, and he is amazing to watch when fed. i love how he swims, his motions are slow and then he jolts to the other side of the tank. hes the biggest fish in my tank. i also caught him picking up rocks and moving them into piles the other day. does anyone know what kind of fish this is? i want to make sure i take care of him properly. thank you.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

im not 100% sure but i believe either a african or eletric blue cichlid


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like a Convict Cichlid to me. Their stripes are usually lighter then that but sometimes males or specially colored ones can be darker.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Amie said:


> Looks like a Convict Cichlid to me. Their stripes are usually lighter then that but sometimes males or specially colored ones can be darker.


 i agree i was thinking of that but could remember the name


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

def not a convict looks more like a young frontosa to me


----------

